# Plant site/blog- Jake's Planted Aquarium Pages



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I started my blog in more of an informational/"real" site sense than in the true sense of a blog. I still have a lot of work to do on it, so still a lot of "(coming soon!)" but I have quite a bit of information up on it that might be beneficial to some. 

It is, and is going to be, geared mostly toward the people just starting out, or the intermediate hobbyist that is looking to learn a couple things. 

Jake's Planted Aquarium Pages


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the design of the page. Nice work!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Jake, so are you going to start saying "Read my Guide" to all the newbs? Haha, just kidding. Very nice looking page. I didn't get a chance to read through all of it, but it looks very well put together with lots of good info. Well done


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Good layout with lots of great info. Nice job Jake.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work. I love wordpress. I have a blog as well, problem is I dont have the time to actually add content on a regular basis.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Jake,

Just had a quick look. NICE. Very professional. Looking forward to seeing updates.

Well done mate.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

> Jake, so are you going to start saying "Read my Guide" to all the newbs?


LOL, no. If they ask a lighting question, for example, I will link where the answer is found and also type it out in the reply. If they want to continue on and read the rest of my site, that's up to them.



> Nice work. I love wordpress.


I like it well enough, but while installing a shopping cart for the site ( WordPress plugin, figured I could use for RAOK and miscellaneous), I hit my head against the door a couple times. They really don't have much support for 3rd party plugins, unless you count paid support.




Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Nice job, Jake!!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

cool Jake.....I am still laughing at Jen's comment hehehe


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Jake has been around for a while, and like everything else he does, his site is great!

Mike


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. I have sooo much work to do on it still, fixing typos and changing the hurried typing into more coherent thoughts, and there's still a lot left unfinished. Hopefully sometime next month I can get it all sorted out when I have a bit more time. 

I still don't know about some of those plug-ins. I was offline for a week and in that time my shopping cart plug-in broke. Usually breaking software is my job, but something appears to have done it for me this time.


----------

